# استفسار حول الe1



## جواد شوكة (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا...

لدي سؤال حول ماهو اصل الe1 وما الجهاز الذي يقوم بتوليده؟؟؟


----------



## wissam2 (30 يناير 2011)

وهو عبارة عن موقع في الflash card داخل المودم وسعة 2mb لتحميل المعلومات من الموبايل ومن ثم معالجتها من قبل المودم داخل Bts


----------



## hailisaad (31 مارس 2011)

on dit E1 on dit le premier niveau de PDH qui est caractérisé par un débit de 2.048Mbits .il est utilisé dans le réseau GSM ou d autre applications .....


----------



## الفقير2 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الـe1 هو أقرب مايكون لوحدة قياس للبيانات فسعة كل e1 تقريبا 2ميكاأو أكثر بقليل جدا وكل e1 يقسم الى 32 قناة 
وممكن جمع كل 63e1 تحت عنوان stm وهكذا


----------

